# Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser



## conny1971 (23. Juni 2008)

Habe heute erst mal viel Zeit verbracht hier einige Beiträge zu lesen. Nun bin ich wenigstens nicht alleine mit grünem Wasser. Wer kann helfen?????:hai


----------



## Frank (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Conny,

viele können helfen ... worum gehts denn genau?


----------



## unicorn (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

obwohl unser Teich erst 1 Woche alt ist, habe ich auch das Problem....
nun habe ich gelesen *Moorbälle* oder * Quellmoos* sollen Zaubermittel sein.
Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*



			
				unicorn schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl unser Teich erst 1 Woche alt ist, habe ich auch das Problem....
> nun habe ich gelesen *Moorbälle* oder * Quellmoos* sollen Zaubermittel sein.
> Kennt das jemand?



Nicht "obwohl" sondern "weil". 

Und herzlich Willkommen.

Euch beiden möchte ich unser Basiswissen ans Herz legen. Und ohne eine genauere Beschreibung Eurer Teiche möglichst mit Foto wird man Euch wenig helfen können. Die einzige Kristallkugel hat nämlich Eugen, und der braucht sie grad für die Fußball-EM.

Wahrscheinlich hab Ihr aber beide das gleiche Problem - junge Teiche mit (noch ) nicht ausreichender Bepflanzung. Aber wie gesagt...

Ach - eins noch mit auf den Weg: Zaubermittel gibt es nicht - schon gar nicht im Chemieregal des freundlichen Fachhändlers! Das einzige Zauberwort heißt "Geduld"!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

@unicorn

Dann wirst du dich wundern das der Teich noch Grüner wird   Aber danach sollte es besser werden.


----------



## unicorn (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

*lol*
ich werde mich erstmal in Geduld üben (was mir als Frau sehr schwer fällt) *gg*


----------



## Eugen (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Manuela



			
				unicorn schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl unser Teich erst 1 Woche alt ist, habe ich auch das Problem....
> nun habe ich gelesen *Moorbälle* oder * Quellmoos* sollen Zaubermittel sein.
> Kennt das jemand?



Das mögen Zaubermittel sein, nur was nützen sie dir ohne den Zauberer  

Der heißt nämlich *Flora*  

Also viele Pflanzen pflanzen, vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen.  

Du wirst sehen, im nächsten Jahr hast du dann klares Wasser.
(wenn du Glück hast,sogar schon heuer.    )


----------



## conny1971 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Conny,
> 
> viele können helfen ... worum gehts denn genau?


Hallo Frank. Das grüne Wasser ist sicher nicht das große Problem.Es handelt sicher eher um den ph Wert.Der ist immer zu hoch, also um 9 bis 10. Habe es auch schon mit Torf versucht.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Servus Conny

Herzlich Willkommen  

Gib uns ein bisschen Input:

Wie alt ist dein Teich
Wieviele Pflanzen und welche
Die Anzahl der Fische wissen wir ja schon, aber die Größe
Teichfilter, welchen
Pumpe, welche
Fütterst du die Fische
liegt er in der Sonne
Bachlauf
Du siehst, wir brauchen deine Hilfe um helfen zu können  
und ja, Fotos wären auch nicht schlecht, wie es geht findest in meiner Signatur.


----------



## conny1971 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Conny
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> ...


Hallo Helmut. Der Teich ist im letztem Frühjahr gebaut worden und seither nur so was.Habe ein Bild hochgeladen, vieleicht kann man es anschauen.Fische sind jetzt nur vier(Goldfische)Der Teichfilter ist mit UV Lampe und ausreichend(laut Fachhändler)Bachlauf ist vorhanden, wenn auch nur klein.Und Sonne , ja.Ach ja Wasserspiel und Sauerstoffpumpe. Größe 15000 Liter. Tiefste Stelle1,50m.
Gruß Conny


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Servus Conny

Danke für die Info und das Foto  .

Sieht ja gut aus.

Fütterst du die Fische  

Wie du ja schon wissen wirst, Algen leben vom Nährstoffen die gelöst im Wasser sind, z.B. du hast im Vordergrund auf dem Foto einen __ Oleander stehen. Wenns jetzt regnet spült der Regen Erde in den Teich. Diese Erde ist angereichert mit Dünger, der dann in den Teich gelangt. Die Algen freuen sich  . So gibts vielleicht Stellen im Teichrand wo dies passieren kann  .
Fischfutter ist ebenfalls Dünger, ob jetzt gefressen (wird ja auch wieder was ausgeschieden) oder nicht.

Was jetzt gegen die Algen tun. Pflanzen pflanzen (der direkte Nahrungskonkurrent der Algen). Fische nicht füttern (die verhungern nicht, finden viel fressbares im Teich). UV-Lampe abschalten (tötet zwar die Schwebalgen ab, aber die gehen in Lösung und stehen neuen Algen wieder zur Verfügung). Filter durchlaufen lassen (RundumdieUhr, Reinigungs-Intervall erhöhen).


----------



## conny1971 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Conny
> 
> Danke für die Info und das Foto  .
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Tips. Das füttern habe ich schon eingestellt und werde auch die Pflanzen dort wegstellen. Was kann ich noch gegen den hohen ph Wert machen?????????? lg


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Servus Conny



> Das alte Gerücht über Algen und ph-Wert:
> 
> Man hört oft das ein ph-Wert über 8 den Algenwuchs fördert. Das ist wohl mit ein Grund dafür, warum die Teichianer so versessen auf eine ph-Wert von 7 oder noch weniger sind. Hier sollte man Ursache und Wirkung nicht verwechseln. Wie schon gezeigt, sind die Zusammenhänge wesentlich komplizierter. Es kommt auf eine ausgewogene Nährstoffsituation im Teich insgesamt an und auf ein gut gepuffertes System. Der ph-Wert eines gesunden teiches sollte am besten zwischen pH 7,5 und pH 8,5 liegen. Und wenn schon den pH künstlich senken, dann mit verstoffwechselbaren Säuren, also Essigsäure, Brenztraubensäure, Zitronensäure oder Fumarsäure.
> Bevor man sich also die KH zerballert, indem man krampfhaft versucht, mit viel Chemie einen ph-Wert von 7 oder darunter zu erzielen , sollte man es lieber die Natur machen lassen und sich anstelle von pH-minus-Produkten eine Pfandflasche Bier kaufen. Guten Durst !
> ...


Quelle aus unseren Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge


----------



## conny1971 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Conny
> 
> 
> Quelle aus unseren Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge


Hallo Helmut. Ist ja ne menge Wissen das man sich so aneignen sollte. Danke dafür erst einmal. Aber das mit den Säuren habe ich nicht verstanden 
LG Conny


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Conny,

das mit den Säuren musst Du auch nicht verstehen, solange Du die Finger von irgendwelchen Produkten á la "pH/Kh minus" aus dem "Fachhandel" läßt. 

Versuch doch noch ein paar Pflanzen zu ergänzen. 

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760 ?

Der pH-Wert erhöht sich meist wegen der Algen, weil sie dem Wasser sehr viel CO2 entziehen, und nicht umgedreht. 
Bekomm die Algenblüte (durch viele Pflanzen und weniger Nährstoffeintrag) in den Griff, und der pH geht etwas runter.
Ein Wert von 7 ist aber Wunschdenken bei den meisten Teichbesitzern. 8 ist eher realistisch. 
Womit hast Du denn den Wert ermittelt?


----------



## conny1971 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Conny,
> 
> das mit den Säuren musst Du auch nicht verstehen, solange Du die Finger von irgendwelchen Produkten á la "pH/Kh minus" aus dem "Fachhandel" läßt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Annett. Danke für deine Infos.
Für die Ermittlund des pH Wertes habe ich mir aus dem Fachhandel so ne Tropfen geholt. Habe diese Woche eine Wasserprobe abgegeben und der pH Wert war bei 10. LG Conny


----------



## Annett (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Conny,

läuft zufällig noch ein Sprudelstein oder läuft das Wasser mit viel Lärm=Wasserbewegung in den Teich zurück?
Ein pH von 10 ist schon ziemlich heftig....
Bitte miss die Werte selbst mal früh (möglichst kurz vor Sonnenaufgang) und abends (kurz nach Sonnenuntergang).


----------



## conny1971 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Conny,
> 
> läuft zufällig noch ein Sprudelstein oder läuft das Wasser mit viel Lärm=Wasserbewegung in den Teich zurück?
> Ein pH von 10 ist schon ziemlich heftig....
> Bitte miss die Werte selbst mal früh (möglichst kurz vor Sonnenaufgang) und abends (kurz nach Sonnenuntergang).


Hallo Annett. Ich habe einen kleinen Wasserfall( macht kein Krach) dazu noch ein Wasserspiel, Oberflächenskimmer und Sauerstoffsteine unter Wasser. Werde morgen am Morgen mal messen und es dir schreiben. LG Conny


----------



## chromis (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hi,

um den ph-Wert beurteilen zu können, solltest Du noch die Karbonathärte messen.
Wasser in ein Glas schütten, zum Händler tranportieren und dort messen ist nicht aussagekräftig. Messe den Wert mal zu Hause früh am Morgen und dannn noch spätabends.

Der ph-Wert müsste den Tag über steigen, da Algen und höhere Pflanzen am Tag assimilieren und CO2 verbrauchen. Zudem treibst Du mit dem ganzen Geplätscher und Geblubber den letzten Rest CO2 auch noch aus, was den ph-Wert dann nochmals anhebt.

Wie CO2, ph und kh zusammenhängen, siehst Du hier:
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## conny1971 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> um den ph-Wert beurteilen zu können, solltest Du noch die Karbonathärte messen.
> Wasser in ein Glas schütten, zum Händler tranportieren und dort messen ist nicht aussagekräftig. Messe den Wert mal zu Hause früh am Morgen und dannn noch spätabends.
> ...


Ein nettes Hallo an dich. Die Karbonathärte habe ich messen lassen im Fachhandel. Sie liegt bei 4.
Ich dachte mit Wasserspiel und dem anderen füge ich dem Teich Sauerstoff zu. Falsch??????????????? LG Conny


----------



## chromis (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hi Conny,

gleichzeitig treibst Du aber auch CO2 aus und damit steigt der ph-Wert. Bei kh4 glaube ich aber nicht an einen ph-Wert von 10, schau Dir einfach mal die verlinkte Tabelle an auf der aquamax Seite.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Rainer,

aus der verlinkten aquamax-Tabelle wird Conny nicht schlau werden, denn pH-Werte über 8 sind nicht berücksichtigt. Nach dieser Tabelle ist in seinem  Teich bei KH 4 kein CO2 vorhanden, das durch irgendwelche Sprudler ausgetrieben werden könnte, oder liege ich mit meiner Annahme falsch? 

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass 8,3 bis 8,5 sehr häufig als normale pH- Werte für einen Teich beschrieben werden, ebenso KH-Werte von mindestens 5. CO2 kann es bei diesen Werten aber, wenn überhaupt, nur in unzureichenden Mengen geben. Bedeuten diese Werte, dass das Wasser unbedingt aufgekalkt oder der pH - Wert gesenkt werden muss? 

Kein CO2 = kein oder sehr schlechtes Pflanzenwachstum, was doch eigentlich auch für Algen gelten müsste, - oder? Aber sehr häufig ist hier von kümmernden Pflanzen und zugleich prächtigem Algenwachstum (meistens Faden- oder Schwebealgen) die Rede und zwar nicht nur im Frühling, durch den verzögerten Start der höheren Pflanzen. Kann es sein, dass beispielsweise Schwebealgen von den vorhandenen Nährstoffen im Wasser auch ohne CO2 profitieren, während die höheren Pflanzen ohne CO2- Komponente auch die anderen, vorhandenen Nährstoffe nicht verwerten  können?

Wenn von Wassertrübungen die Rede ist reagiert jeder mit dem Hinweis auf Schwebealgen und zu viele Nährstoffe im Wasser. Sind weder Phosphat noch Nitrat im Wasser nachweisbar, geht man davon aus , dass sie in den Algen gebunden sind. Kann es noch andere Gründe für permanente Trübungen geben, die nicht durch einen Nährstoffüberschuss bedingt sind?

Sorry, ich weiß, ich hätte für meine Fragen einen eigenen Post machen sollen, andererseits betreffen Teile davon auch Connys Problem.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## chromis (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Elfriede,
Conny sollte aber aus der Tabelle schlau werden, kh 4 und ph 10 passen einfach nicht richtig zusammen. Messfehler oder die Verwendung von schlechten Tests(5-fach Streifentest) sind bei Teichbesitzern offensichtlich an der Tagesordnung. Threads mit diesen Problemen gibt's hier zur Genüge. Hinzu kommt oft ein vollkommenes Unwissen über die biologischen und chemischen Vorgänge im Wasser.

Im Teich ist CO2 in den allermeisten Fällen der limitierende Faktor fürs Pflanzenwachstum. Nährstoffe und Licht sind fast immer mehr als genug vorhanden. Im Aquarium kann ich CO2 zugeben, in der Natur sind die Bakterien in den dicken Schlammschichten am Grund ein permantenter CO2 Lieferant, im Teich ist's meist zu wenig; was dann am hohen ph-Wert abzulesen ist. Grundsätzlich ticken Algen auf die gleiche Weise wie höhere Wasserpflanzen, nur sind sie unempfindlicher und kommen mit solchen Stuationen besser zurecht. Kommt dann auch noch eine sehr spärliche Ausstattung mit Wasserpflanzen hinzu, übernehmen die Algen endgültig die Herrschaft.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Rainer, 

ich gebe Dir Recht, Threads zu diesen Problemen gibt es wirklich zur Genüge. Es mag auch stimmen, dass oft Messfehler vorliegen oder zu ungenaue Testmöglichkeiten benutzt werden, begleitet von der Unwissenheit über die Vorgänge im Wasser, die zwangsläufig zu vielen, ähnlichen Fragen führt.

Ich lege es nicht darauf an, Dich mit meinen Fragen zu nerven, aber welcher KH-Wert kann bei  pH 10 vorliegen, etwa 3 oder noch weniger? Das würde mich interessieren, auch wenn ich von so extremen Werten noch nie betroffen war, denn selbst bei sehr  heftigen, biogenen Entkalkungen ( leider keine Seltenheit in meinem Teich) sank die KH noch nie unter 4 und der pH stieg dabei, digital gemessen, höchstens  auf  9,2 ,  der Test von JBL zeigte auch annähernd diesen Wert.

Eine einzige Frage noch, Rainer, dann will ich Deine Geduld nicht länger strapazieren. Gibt es signifikante, regionale Unterschiede für den CO2- Gehalt des Wassers?

Liebe Grüße und einen erholsamen Sonntag
Elfriede


----------



## chromis (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hi Elfriede,



> aber welcher KH-Wert kann bei pH 10 vorliegen, etwa 3 oder noch weniger?


nicht weniger, sondern mehr. Eine höhere kh bedingt bei gleichbleibendem CO2 Gehalt auch einen höheren ph-Wert. Siehe mein Hinweis auf die Tabelle. Deshalb sind im Teich auch Versuche zum Scheitern verurteilt, die kh anzuheben und gleichzeitg den ph-Wert zu senken.


> Gibt es signifikante, regionale Unterschiede für den CO2- Gehalt des Wassers?


Das ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Hoher Pflanzenbestand(auch Algen), der durch kräftige Sonneneinstrahlung stark assimiliert wurd immer einen sinkenden CO2 Wert und dadurch steigenden ph-Wert aufweisen. Ist das freie CO2 verbraucht, sind manche Pflanzen(auch Algen) fähig ihren CO2 Bedarf aus Hydrogencarbonat zu decken. Das ist dann die biogene Entkalkung. Solche Pflanzen(zB.__ Wasserpest) und die Algen kommen mit dieser Situation besser zurecht als die empfindlicheren Arten und übernehmen dann die Macht im Teich während der Rest vor sich hin kümmert.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Rainer,

alles klar, das Missverständnis mit KH- und pH- Werten beruhte auf meiner Annahme, dass kein CO2 mehr vorhanden ist und die KH dadurch noch weiter abdriftet und der pH steigt.

Den  Unterschied im CO2-Gehalt des Wassers im Vergleich zu nördlichen Teichen, erlebe ich hier im Süden ständig, wobei das höhere Lichtangebot, neben anderen Faktoren, sicher eine große Rolle spielt. Für das bescheidene  Pflanzenwachstum, vergleicht man es beispielsweise mit Deutschland oder Österreich, fehlt es hier aber, abgesehen von CO2, auch an anderen Nährstoffen und Spurenelementen. Das ist aber eine andere Geschichte.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## chromis (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hi Elfriede,



> Für das bescheidene Pflanzenwachstum, vergleicht man es beispielsweise mit Deutschland oder Österreich, fehlt es hier aber, abgesehen von CO2, auch an anderen Nährstoffen und Spurenelementen.


hier würde ich vorrangig den Faktor Temperatur als Verursacher sehen.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immer Ärger mit dem Wasser*

Hallo Rainer,

natürlich auch, zumindest ab Juni. Vorher ist es  hier nur selten sehr heiss, trotzdem bleibt ein üppiger Start der Pflanzen aus. Eine Ursache könnte für viele aus dem Norden importierte Pflanzen auch der fehlende Winter sein. Einige brauchten Jahre um sich anzupassern, manche kommen immer noch nicht mit dem Klima hier zurecht und Starkzehrer haben ohne zusätzliche Düngung überhaupt keine Chance. Die in Deutschland als starke Wucherer bekannten Pflanzen bleiben in meinem Teich manierlich kleine Pflanzen. Völlig problemlos wachsen bei mir nur die Seerosen, -weil gedüngt und die Armleuchteralgen, - weil bescheiden, sowie eine  hier heimische Simse und __ Papyrus. 

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

